# A Walk Along Jamison Creek...



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jamison Creek is not far from my cabin here in the Sierra Nevada. I learned how to fly fish on this creek with my father many, many, years ago. It's always held a special place in my book of memories...I almost named Woody Jamison when I first got him but Woody just seemed to fit him better. My next golden, should it be a male, will definately carry that name. I decided it might be nice to take a walk along it yesterday, no fly rod, but rather just Woody and my camera...please come along.

7:00AM or so...parked and ready to go...










Jamison Creek downstream view...



















Upstream is pretty open - so upstream we went...










They did a lot of placer mining on this small stream and it still shows the effects...










Some of the local vegetation...










And of course Woody my hiking companion...










Still gotta work on that shutter speed...










A clump of willows which are very prolific in this area..










Woody enjoying the hike...(but not the lead)










Further upstream...










Lupin (maybe?) and some daisy's which were all over...



















Looking back down stream...










One of my favorite downstream shots...should have brought the fly rod...










Downstream once again..










And Woody taking a final break by the cool water...










We said goodbye to Jamison Creek and headed back home to the Feather...










Got back to the cabin and relaxed on the deck enjoying the view...










Woody opted to stretch out on the lawn...it's much softer










And that's it...thanks for coming along.

Pete


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful pics. Beautiful dog.
Thanks for the trip, Sam.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful...! Thanks!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice. Wonderful beauty in the Sierra Nevada and Jamison Creek. Woody got to love it lead or not 

Thanks !


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I collect "special places" also. They bring back wonderful memories of friends and family living and dead. Glad you got to share this special place with Woody. I sure is beautiful.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Loved it  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Beautiful!*

Oh how beautiful and relaxing....made my afternoon! Thank you. :wavey:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What a beautiful area. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that special place with us. It is beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pete*

PETE

What beautiful picture and what a beautiful place!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful area and beautiful pictures! I felt that I just took a vacation! Thank you!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing. 
I kept waiting to see Ben, Hoss, Adam, and Little Joe Cartwright to show up in your pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your adventure-felt like I was right along with you and Woody.

You and Woody are so lucky to live in such a gorgeous place.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Kind of you to take us along Pete  I too have taken all my dogs to where I first learned how to fish , important thing to do.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Very nice. Wonderful beauty in the Sierra Nevada and Jamison Creek. Woody got to love it lead or not
> 
> Thanks !


Thank you all for your nice comments.

Yes, much to Woody's dismay, a lead was necessary as there are a number of rattlesnakes that inhabit this beautiful landscape. I just saw a program the other day which pointed out that rattlesnake bites on dogs are 25% more fatal on dogs verses humans. Thankfully we didn't run into any but I have seen them along this creek in the past.






Oaklys Dad said:


> I collect "special places" also. They bring back wonderful memories of friends and family living and dead. Glad you got to share this special place with Woody.


As I age I find those "special places" I've spent time at with family, friends and yes our bridge boys & girls become even more special. My father loved that creek and asked that when the time came could you please scatter some of my ashes in it. He said he liked the idea of taking that last journey down the canyon all the way out to the Pacific Ocean. We, of course, honnored that request. I sure miss him...

Pete


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Rattlesnakes! WOW Hope you NEVER come across one! Is there an antidote just in case?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Wendy427 said:


> Rattlesnakes! WOW Hope you NEVER come across one! Is there an antidote just in case?


Yes, there is a vaccine available but I've heard mixed reviews on it's effectiveness. There's also a anti-venom shot available which is very effective provided the dog is treated within a reasonable time period. The problem is it's very expensive and has a short shelve life so the vets in this rural area generally don't have it available.

Shock collars used to give the dog a "heavy" shock when confronted by a snake in a planned setting are very effective in keeping the dog away from snakes should he confront one in the future...this is generally done each year as the snake season opens.

On the bright side we've had dogs in this area for years and have never had one bitten by a rattlesnake.

Pete


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great shots!!! It looks like a wonderful place!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> As I age I find those "special places" I've spent time at with family, friends and yes our bridge boys & girls become even more special. My father loved that creek and asked that when the time came could you please scatter some of my ashes in it. He said he liked the idea of taking that last journey down the canyon all the way out to the Pacific Ocean. We, of course, honnored that request. I sure miss him...
> 
> Pete


I hope to get Fiona up to "real" north country this year to see all the spots Deardra and Tucker enjoyed so much, been 3 years since I've been. She has to see a moose and chase some chubby woodchucks/beavers/bobcats ya know. Hear those coyotes howl at night too. I have a special spot in mind for all of our ashes to be scattered in a river up there. Like you mentioned it all leads to the ocean.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

All your photos in all these threads are making me think I should get up and move! One more year until I am finished in Pittsburgh - I want to live somewhere that looks like that!!!


----------



## brens29 (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful trail, looks like fun


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Rattlesnake Avoidance Training*

We opted for Rattlesnake Avoidance Training and vaccines for the dogs. The RAT was very interesting and not as "shocking" as I anticipated. It is recommended to get the training for three consecutive years at the beginning of the season. I researched a few vendors before deciding on this one per my trainer. :wavey:



FeatherRiverSam said:


> Yes, there is a vaccine available but I've heard mixed reviews on it's effectiveness. There's also a anti-venom shot available which is very effective provided the dog is treated within a reasonable time period. The problem is it's very expensive and has a short shelve life so the vets in this rural area generally don't have it available.
> 
> Shock collars used to give the dog a "heavy" shock when confronted by a snake in a planned setting are very effective in keeping the dog away from snakes should he confront one in the future...this is generally done each year as the snake season opens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Pete, thanks for sharing your hike with Woody. I'll bet you had a peaceful, reflective morning, remembering your dad and your fishing adventures with him.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow what gorgeous countryside! Looks like something right out of an old cowboy western. I can see why your dad loved it so much. You can keep those rattlers though. You have so many gorgeous places to photograph, although I'm not sure any can beat your own back yard! What a view. Love those big white puffy clouds and mountains off your deck. Is that where you live or your home away from home?
Bear country?


----------

